# So I guess goats get the rips?



## reggalce (May 2, 2013)

(New to goats) I don't know if the word rips is used outside of my experience buts it's when a dog for example, out of nowhere just bolts and excitedly runs as fast as he can in whatever direction. I've been having to ignore my goats lately because they're trying to keep me out at the shelter by screaming. Today I kind felt sorry for them and let them wander around a bit. Out of nowhere they just took off. This is the first time I've seen them run at all and it concerned me because I'm disabled and can't walk that well. I started after them slowly and before I could get ten steps, here they come again, from the other direction. They were doing laps around my house. My worry disappeared as I bust out laughing. This is when it dawned on me that goats must get the rips too. They were a blast to watch and I didn't know they could be so quick. During their little field trip they investigated many places including my house. I let them wander around for a bit but corralled them to the door after a few minutes. Trouble had his front legs down one step so I nudged his butt and he rose up on his front legs and kicked like a horse. Another new surprise. He missed and we carried on about our merry way but these guys, everyday brings a new adventure. I love these little guys.

Probably a better place to post this but I'm still new.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

lol..yes they do love a good chase...they are a joy to watch..I love to sit out back and watch the kids play but when they moms play like kids...now that is something


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes, they do that. They are so silly.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

I call them "Zoomies"! I love it when they do that. They run around, jump into the air, kick the air, swing their heads around, and jump all over things as zoom around!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

oh ya! it's super duper cute! love watching them do that. even better if you have boulders around where they can hop on and off, kick the air, flailing their leggies...it's the best!


----------



## reggalce (May 2, 2013)

nchen7 said:


> oh ya! it's super duper cute! love watching them do that. even better if you have boulders around where they can hop on and off, kick the air, flailing their leggies...it's the best!


After watching some vids, I think I'm going to do that boulder thing, however, it will have to be large 200lbs or less rocks about the size of a quarter bale of hay. Will that work? ...and where do you draw the line bewteen room to move and play things? My shelter is kind of small. The only thing I have for them in there right now is an old tree trunk with a motorcycle tire around it (For some reason, they like to rub against rubber).


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

you know....goats are born to climb rocks. we have large boulders that line our parking area and we have smaller rocks about the size of a football or so lining garden area. I've seen my goats hop four hooves on the small football sized rock and then leap off. my buckling likes to zoom across the boulders and then pose off on a ledge. the older girls just like to climb and munch on grass. I find it's nice to have the rocks/boulders around...helps keep their hooves trim.

i'm sure if you put one big boulder in the middle of their area, that'll be enough, or a pile of smaller ones? I say middle b/c you don't want them to be able to escape.

they probably like rubbing up against the tire b/c it feels like a tree trunk.


----------



## tmparent1 (Dec 5, 2012)

I found some little tikes climbing toys for free on the side of the road. One has the little slide . They love to climb on these and I have them close enough together they can jump from one to another and it doubles as a little cave to sleep in. Here is a picture of it https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcS5cmzJnsdwc1A1aU46PNzOKivs9IzyUnIMpgUAu0GuNWKtIa3wnQ


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Reggalce you desribed them perfectly, it's almost like I was right there smiling with you.
I too love seeing the moms bounce around but most of the time they're lazy white whales.
But when those kids get to ripping it almost makes a me dizzy.


----------



## reggalce (May 2, 2013)

nancy d said:


> Reggalce you desribed them perfectly, it's almost like I was right there smiling with you.
> I too love seeing the moms bounce around but most of the time they're lazy white whales.
> But when those kids get to ripping it almost makes a me dizzy.


Thanks for that. I write silly sounding stuff just to make things more interesting and sometimes they come across the wrong way or people just don't know what to think of me or my posts. That's the story of my life too, and whether I like it or not, people I meet never forget me. I'm an oddball but sometimes I get things right. Thanks again.


----------

